# SIG 225/P6 police trade-opinions?



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Looking at the SIG P6 225 used pistol, a police trade-in from Europe, sold w/2mags for about $350.(AIM Surplus has them, among others.)
Some people think these pistols are very accurate and reliable.
Any experience with them? thanks.

Mark


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*No Problem*

Just got one from my local shop. A little wear but a real shooter.

Budgets, being what they are these days, most departments have little cash or time for lots of practice. Most police guns are not "shot out" since the cops have to pay for their own ammo.....seen any RICH policemen lately?

I have no problem with my P228. Slick little shooter for $400.00. :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Picked one up today. Went through weapon this evening. Mechanically sound. Barrel looked good, clean and shiny bore. The only defect was hoster wear on slide(normal) and grip panels worn. Grips 20 bucks. No downside in my honest opinion. Plan on shooting this weekend to verify my findings. 350 bucks @ my local gun store.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

P6/225 sorry...


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Twice I've had chances to pick up a 225 and missed out. I wish that I had snagged at least one of them.


----------

